# Symons ambulance, CA



## avdrummerboy (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey all,

I passed my NREMT and state certs last year and have been applying to every ambulance company that I can find.

I have gotten a few responses back to interview, one of them is Symons ambulance but I had a quick question. Does anyone on here work for or know anything about Symons ambulance (Symons event safety) in Southern California?

According to their site, they seem to have been around for a while and seem to be growing, but I can't find anything about them on Glassdoor or even the better business bureau. Just curious if anyone knows about employee morale, pay rates, overall feel of the company?

Any help and/ or advice much appreciated,

Thanks


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 30, 2013)

They are in the process of expanding. Company moral was really good when I worked there. Normally had a lot of events. Must be 21 to drive their ambulances. Pay when I was there was $9/hr.


----------



## TRSpeed (Jan 30, 2013)

They just bought a couple ambulance companies. So like firefite said they are expanding. Bought CRA/Lexxium, took over Liberty Ops(In Riverside) as far as I know. Moral is good from some people i know. 

They are IFT/Events/911. IFT mostly, in Riverside, San Diego, and Orange. 911 in Bishop(Very small) so dont expect to work there. Pay is 10 now i believe. 16/24 paid unless you run call at night, then its all of 24. And Lots of cool events. Raves, Mayhem, Big Concerts, MORE, MX races.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 30, 2013)

Last time I checked (about 2 years ago) their IFT and event medical divisions were seperate. Not sure how it is anymore.


----------



## DavidR (Feb 4, 2013)

avdrummerboy said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I passed my NREMT and state certs last year and have been applying to every ambulance company that I can find.
> 
> ...



Congratulations on getting an interview! Any advice on how you got it? I applied a few months ago online but never heard back. I've seen their rigs at Loma Linda in Murrieta quite a few times.


----------



## Imacho (Feb 4, 2013)

They have  a contract with LLM. And their Murrieta station is a condo in the complex just north of the hospital. You can see their rigs from the freeway. Go in and ask some of the employees there.


----------



## avdrummerboy (Feb 4, 2013)

I just applied online. I honestly wasn't expecting much but they called two days later.


----------



## auxilio911 (Aug 14, 2013)

Hey fellow EMT's, just wanted to see if anyone has worked for Symons ambulance. I was contacted by them for an interview. Id like to know what the hiring process consists of, what are the schedules like? and how is the work environment? Thanks


----------



## Unit_STI (Dec 4, 2014)

I know the date on this thread is from a year ago but I thought I would throw in my 2 cents. I've been working for Symon's since May. So far it's pretty good. I would out of the Orange station. People there are laid back. Pay is still $9 although there are some people that are getting paid between $9.50-$11 based on experience and college degrees. IFT's and events are still separate so if you happen pick up an event when you normally do IFT, the pay checks will be separate. On 24's, you only get paid for 16 put if you get a call in the middle of the night, you'll get your 24. If there is anything anyone wants to know, feel free to ask.


----------



## Jn1232th (Dec 20, 2014)

Unit_STI said:


> I know the date on this thread is from a year ago but I thought I would throw in my 2 cents. I've been working for Symon's since May. So far it's pretty good. I would out of the Orange station. People there are laid back. Pay is still $9 although there are some people that are getting paid between $9.50-$11 based on experience and college degrees. IFT's and events are still separate so if you happen pick up an event when you normally do IFT, the pay checks will be separate. On 24's, you only get paid for 16 put if you get a call in the middle of the night, you'll get your 24. If there is anything anyone wants to know, feel free to ask.



How was the interview proces??? I have a interview Tuesday at the Tustin station


----------



## Unit_STI (Dec 20, 2014)

justin1232 said:


> How was the interview proces??? I have a interview Tuesday at the Tustin station



Very nice, congrats. What time? I'll be getting off a 24 at 10am. The interview process for me was literally walking in, introducing myself, being asked my availability and being handed a new hire packet. I'm not sure of the process now since we have a new supervisor but I'm assuming it will be like any other interview (why Symons/what makes you a good employee/why you instead of another guy)


----------



## Jn1232th (Dec 20, 2014)

Unit_STI said:


> Very nice, congrats. What time? I'll be getting off a 24 at 10am. The interview process for me was literally walking in, introducing myself, being asked my availability and being handed a new hire packet. I'm not sure of the process now since we have a new supervisor but I'm assuming it will be like any other interview (why Symons/what makes you a good employee/why you instead of another guy)



I never knew Symons did 24's !?! That's awesome. It's at 1000 . Thank you for the info


----------



## Unit_STI (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes sir, 7-7 and 10-10 7 days a week and then there are 2 10hr shifts a day Mon-Fri. Maybe I'll see you tomorrow


----------



## Unit_STI (Dec 20, 2014)

I meant on Monday lol thought it was Sunday


----------



## Chewy20 (Dec 21, 2014)

Unit_STI said:


> I know the date on this thread is from a year ago but I thought I would throw in my 2 cents. I've been working for Symon's since May. So far it's pretty good. I would out of the Orange station. People there are laid back. Pay is still $9 although there are some people that are getting paid between $9.50-$11 based on experience and college degrees. IFT's and events are still separate so if you happen pick up an event when you normally do IFT, the pay checks will be separate. On 24's, you only get paid for 16 put if you get a call in the middle of the night, you'll get your 24. If there is anything anyone wants to know, feel free to ask.


 
So you are at work for 24 hours sometimes and only get paid for 16? What is all that about?


----------



## Unit_STI (Dec 21, 2014)

Chewy20 said:


> So you are at work for 24 hours sometimes and only get paid for 16? What is all that about?



Ya pretty much. It has something to do with how we are required to get an 8 hour rest period but if you get interrupted and are unable to have 5 uninterrupted consecutive hours, then you'll get the 24. It's weird to explain haha


----------



## Tigger (Dec 21, 2014)

It's also downright disingenious, nothing funny about that. If you are at work for 24 hours, you should be payed for 24 hours, regardless if you are asleep, playing video games, or running calls. For those 24 hours you are bound by company regulations, you should be compensated as such.

Ugh.


----------



## Chewy20 (Dec 21, 2014)

So in other words they are just finding ways not to pay you lol.

I will run 2 calls in 24 hours, but best believe I am getting paid for being stuck at the station.


----------



## Unit_STI (Dec 21, 2014)

Ya pretty much


----------



## TRSpeed (Dec 21, 2014)

Idk how other states work. But unfortunately lots and lots of companies on California especially socal don't pay full 24s.


----------



## Jn1232th (Dec 22, 2014)

Unit_STI said:


> I meant on Monday lol thought it was Sunday[/QUOTE
> 
> I actually don't have interview till


----------



## Unit_STI (Dec 22, 2014)

Damn all my days are messed up haha


----------



## Jn1232th (Jan 5, 2015)

Unit_STI said:


> Damn all my days are messed up haha


Update I did interview, Ryan seems like a nice guy. Got orientation this Wednesday in San Bernardino


----------

